# كيفية أستعادة كلمة المرور (شرح بالصور)



## challenger (19 يوليو 2008)

*كيفية أستعادة كلمة المرور :​
في حال المشاركة في المنتدى يتوجب عليك إدخال كلمة المرور و أسم المستخدم 






إن كنت قد نسيت كلمة المرور ستظر لك رسالة إضغط فيها على الكلمة المشار إليها في الرسم :






سيطلب منك المنتدى إدخال بريدك ( الذي أستخدمته في التسجيل ) :






بعد إدخال البريد و الضغط على 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ستظهر لك رسالة هذا نصها :





واضح من النص أخي الحبيب أن المعلومات ستأتيك إلى بريدك الخاص !
إفتح البريد الخاص بك و ستجد كلمة المرور المفقودة .

​*


----------

